# My last crop progress-Photography



## Reesche (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi you guys..... just thought I'd post a few photos of my last crop.... time to jar.

A couple grow shots and some tricomb progress.

Let me know what you think!

Reesche


----------



## Love2grow (Aug 15, 2020)

What did u use to take the pics of the tricombs?


----------

